# Colic and Colief



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, I'll post this on the children's nurse thread too in case I've it in the wrong place!

My 4 week old son has colic - all the typical symptoms and confirmed by doctor today.  He's fine all day but from about 9pm - 12pm he cries, pulls the legs up and can't be consoled.

I


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry!!!  I pressed the enter button before I'd finished - baby brain!!!

As I was saying, he has colic - I bought colief today and have been using it in his feeds.  However, while it's ok using it during the day, I can see that it'll be a nightmare using it at night time as it's so fiddly what with having to wait half an hour for it to work etc.  My question is - do I have to use colief in every feed for it to be effective or can I use it during the day feeds and leave it out at night time?

One other thing, on the colief leaflet which came with it, it states that bottles can be made in advance and stored in fridge for up to 12 hours - I know that this is not good practice but I was wondering if I'd be able to do this for the two bottles consumed at night time?

Hope this all makes sense as my brain's like mush


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As far as I can remember from personal use of colief, I think it does work best when used in every feed. We wouldn't advise that you make bottles in advance, as research has found that its when bottles cool down and are then reheated that bacteria can form. The current advice is that they are made fresh each feed , with the water being used within half an hour of the kettle boiling,

Hope he feels better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for your response Emilycaitlin. I've decided to stop the colief as it's very impractical to use, especially for night feeds, and I really don't like what it does to his nappy - he was very runny this morning and his nappy leaked so I dread to think what it's doing to his tum.

I've another question which I was hoping you could help me with, I've also posted this on the pharmacist thread:
When I took our lo to the doctor yesterday he prescribed him paracetamol 2mls to be taken 30 minutes before his pain usually starts which is around 9pm. However, it states clearly on the box that it should not be given to babies under the age of 2 months, indeed the pharmacist who prescribed it seemed surprised that I'd been given it for my child as he's only a month.

As yet I haven't given it to him - my gp is very experienced and I don't want to question him, but I really don't know about giving this to my boy. Could you offer any advice?

Thanks. x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305955.0#ixzz2SAKvEWAo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We give paracetamol to newborns within 24 hours of birth if they've got a sore head from a forceps delivery, and can give it to them every few hours, so I would think it is fine for him, but see what the pharmacist says on their board.
Don't give up on the colief just yet, it might be fiddly, but it does work really well (I'm talking from personal experience), with my dd, I was breast feeding and you just gave a few drops into the mouth I think before the feed, can you not still to do this? I've not used it for four years, so it may have changed,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Emilycaitlin- it seems that colief is different now (although I am formula feeding) as you have to make up a bottle, let it cool to room temp, add four drops of colief and then let it sit for half an hour for the colief to work!  Although it's no problem doing this during the day, it's nigh on impossible at night time.  I suppose we'll just have to persevere.  Thanks for your advice. XX


----------

